# Grilled Bluefish with Smoky Chouriço (chorizo) Relish



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got done watching this on a cooking TV show. Can't wait to try it so I'm headed to Central Market to get the goods....

Grilled Bluefish with Smoky Chouriço (chorizo) Relish

A salute to a vibrant Portuguese community, bluefish incorporates fresh Portuguese chouriço, (chorizo) which is as spicy as the Mexican chorizo, but less crumbly.

· chorizo 
· bluefish 
· cumin seeds 
· tomatoes 
· olive oil 
· garlic 
· flat-leaf parsley 
· lemons 
· kosher salt 
· black peppercorns 
· vegetable oil 
For the smoky chouriço relish
*· **1 lb. chouriço, (*chorizo)* cut in half lengthwise *
*· **1 cup cherry or grape tomatoes, halved *
*· **1/3 cup chopped fresh parsley *
*· **1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil *
*· **1 Tbs. minced garlic (2 large cloves) *
*· **1 large lemon, finely grated to yield 1 Tbs. zest; squeezed to yield 2 Tbs. juice *
*· **1 tsp. cumin seeds, lightly toasted *
*· **Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper *
For the bluefish
*· **Six (6-oz.) pieces bluefish fillet with skin on *
*· **Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper *
*· **2 Tbs. vegetable oil *
Make the relish
Preheat a gas or charcoal grill for direct grilling over medium-low heat (300 to 350°F). Grill the chouriço for 3 to 4 minutes per side. Transfer the chouriço to a cutting board and cut it into small cubes. Transfer the chouriço to a medium bowl and add the tomatoes, parsley, olive oil, garlic, lemon zest and juice, and cumin seed. Toss to mix and season to taste with salt and pepper.
Grill the bluefish
Season the bluefish fillets with salt and pepper to taste and rub them on both sides with the vegetable oil.
Put the bluefish fillets skin-side up on the grill, and cover them with foil. Cook until golden brown, 10 to 12 minutes, remove the foil, and using a spatula, flip the fillets. Cook the fish an additional 5 minutes, or until opaque throughout.
To serve
Remove the fillets from the grill, place them on a platter, and serve them with the Smoky Chouriço Relish.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Makes me hungry just looking at that. Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Bet that would be awesome with kingfish also.


----------

